# Yorkshireman.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just saw a dyslexic Yorkshireman walking down the street with a cat flap on his head. .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That was me :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Gerronnnn

Twaza sppoon er iz gorroniz ed


----------

